
Are bad designers hiding behind the term “UX”? - spking
https://uxdesign.cc/are-bad-designers-hiding-behind-the-term-ux-c3e30f0a4778
======
meerita
Designer here, former UX for 12 years. The main problem with designers and bad
UXers is they rarely work on organizations with budget for UX. UX is usually
lend to 3rd parties to work on specifics. Internal staff barely did a proper
qualitative process and they barely do quantitative studies. They just rush
and appeal to experience or articles in internet.

Internet is full of articles that are just opionated gardens. That's why I
dislike UX articles that don't provide any source of data or evidence.

Last time an UX expert answered me on an article he wrote was these lines: "If
it's between my experience versus your zero experience, most will go with the
guy who has some experience."

This is and it was since the beginning the mindset of most (but not all)
UXers. They hide behind on artcicles, studies that can be disputed and appeal
to experience. The best UXer for me are those who shared real studies and
data, explained the methods, etc.

